# Presidents Day Weekend



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Is anybody else going camping for that weekend? We're headed for Bishop. I've got to do some fishing. The homewater isn't a big producer at this time of year. I'm dying to hook a big fat brownie. Might be cold but that's why God gave us whiskey.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

h2oman said:


> Is anybody else going camping for that weekend? We're headed for Bishop. I've got to do some fishing. The homewater isn't a big producer at this time of year. I'm dying to hook a big fat brownie. Might be cold but that's why God gave us whiskey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are headed out for some boondocking in the cold weather. Generators, fire wood and propane should get us through the four days. Plus good eats and adult beverages.

Jared


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We'll probably be heading out, waiting to hear from friends. The snow is falling and the quads are wanting to play!


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Nope. Sigh. The temps are falling as well as the snow here again in sw MI. We made reservations at the Traverse City Great Wolf Lodge. Doesn't come close to camping in the Outback, but the kids are pretty excited. It's a heck of a lot more expensive too. Sigh.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Do you go to the mountains? My sister lives in Tustin, CA and I can't imagine where there could be fish around that southern CA asphalt.







(just having a little bit of fun with you!)


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Oh this topic hurts give us northerners a break a holiday weekend in the winter is a waste a good camping time.

John


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Swanie said:


> Do you go to the mountains? My sister lives in Tustin, CA and I can't imagine where there could be fish around that southern CA asphalt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then we live right next to your sister. And yet the asphalt does play havoc with the fisheries. But, for those of us willing to hike into the backcountry there is is stream fishing right here in LA. You just have to hike past the gangbangers. The won't venture to far back in because it is too much work to haul the beer and potato chips that far.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah I had to make sure that the AIR CONDITIONER was functioning before we head out...


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

We're headed out to Death Valley with a large group. We've been going there for 10 years on that weekend and except for a couple of times the weather has been pretty good.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

HA HA HA

AC yeah I might put it on a couple of time in August. The heat gets most of the use.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We're off to Lake Tahoe to do some skiing! Sadly enough, the Outback has to stay home.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

no. we have to take the outback to the dealer for some minor issues that still need to be taken care of.
but it looks like we are outta here next weekend, leave friday, come home sunday just in time for the football game. (go seattle)

darrel


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

h2oman said:


> [ You just have to hike past the gangbangers. The won't venture to far back in because it is too much work to haul the beer and potato chips that far.
> [snapback]76007[/snapback]​


I saw that on the gangbangers forum too.


----------

